# sharp rectal pain



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Does anyone eperience a very sharp knife like cramp in their rectum when they sneeze? Any idea what causes it?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

That sounds extremely painful! Thank goodness I don't have it as I sneeze a lot; seems once I start, I have to sneeze 10 or 12 times in a row.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Not when I sneeze, no, but sometimes I do get a sharp pain there - never could figure out why... strange...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Rectal spasms. I get them too.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Ooooh Donna,Once in a great while, I get pains there too, but not when I sneeze. Does it happen everytime you sneeze?Alice, is rectal spasms the term used for these pains? It's never been on my top ten questions list when I go to the doc, so I've never asked.Bettie, thank goodness is right (OUCH)!!Karen


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Donna,Have you given thought to possible hemmoroids. It may be minor external/internal. I have had surgery twice for external and can tell you that sneezy prior to the surgery was quite painful, let's not talk about how painful it was just after surgery. But the surgery did get rid of it. Mind you the surgery was only performed because of the thombosis (enlarged blood clot). How long has this been occuring with you. I don't know your age. This area is a touchy area and if hemmeroids are at all possible it may be time to look for a proctologist. I am a 43 year old male and know that hemmi's are probably now going to be a cronic thing in my life. Using Preperation H or some other cream may not be useful if they are internal. Is there any itching or burning or just cramping when sneezing. This should be checked by a doctor if this has been going on for some time. I know the thought of hemmeroids can be kind of hard to deal with because of the embarrasement possibly at the doctor's examine but I have to say that the last two Proctologists that I have dealt with were very very nice and all of their staff was very understanding of your concern with maintaining your dignaty (can't spell well). I also find because I have had hemmeroids in the past that even exessive gas pressure may tend to tenderize this area also.If this problem is a temporary flare up or only lasts for several days you may want to try a selfhelp method that all doctors recommend which is sitting in a warm bath with soapy water for about 15 minutes and this would be repeated about 3-5 times a day depending on the severity of the cramp/pain. If this does not help then I would certainly suggest you contact a protologist.Hope this has helped and if you need other questions answered - unfortunately I have had a lot of exerience with hemmeroids. Please ask away.Mark


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Okay Marka - a quick question:How bad do hemmorhoids have to be before one should be concerned about treating them, do you know? My doctor casually mentioned that I have them but didn't seem to think it required further discussion.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 1999)

I don't have hemorrhoids (thank goodness). I am 52 years old and this problem started when I started having problems with my left side 2-1/2 years ago. I believe it is spasms but I wonder if they are related to my spigelian hernia. Rose can you ask you hubby if he experienced rectal spasms when he had the hernia problem?I'm going into the hospital to have my hernia repaired on Monday. I'm really looking forward to getting rid of this annoyance. After my surgery I will be able to tell if all of my problems were related to this rare hernia (which I think they are). Time will tell.When I retrun home AND I can sit at my computer, I will let you all know how the surgery went. Thanks to all of you who were very helpful when I needed support. Especially you Rose who put the bug in my ear to ask my doctor one more time to have a surgeon check me out for a hernia. It worked! I hope that through support groups like this one you will all find a solution for your medical problems. Donna------------------ Quickmoves make you move quick!







[This message has been edited by Donna (edited 05-07-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 1999)

Donna,Best of luck on your surgery Monday. We will be praying for a speedy recovery. Let us hear when you can.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

To ANXIOUSI am not a doctor but I will tell you one thing, if your hemme's act up you will know it!! Honestly and seriously, it really depends if they are internal or external. My two episodes were external so i was able to actually touch the THOMBOSUS (not quite sure of the spelling) Thombosus is a large blood clot, it is swollen and usually very painful without even touching it.It is hard for me to tell you how you will know when it is time to have it lanced but your system will alert you to that fact. The two times I had mine lanced were not planned surgeries. It started to act up and my normal home/self help methods would just not work anymore (over a 2-5 day period)and that is when I realized it was time to see a doctor and have it lanced. External hemme surgery is quick, only takes about 30 minutes. A little embarresing though having your butt spread open with tape wrapped around the table to keep your cheaks open while laying across an examination table and having 3 people, doctors, nurses etc standing there looking at your butt and poking and prodding at it, but to tell you the truth the two Proctologists that I did go to understood the embarrasment that a patient would feel and made it an extra point to help me maintain my dignity (spelling). They apply a topigraphical solution with a Q-tip to knumb the area where they will inject you with a needle. A needle in your Butt!! Ouch, but you know the needle hurts far less than the Thombosis does and I just keep thinking that after i get it lanced it will then start to feel better so I stick out the pain. Then after the solution knumbs the area they inject you and let it take effect for about 10 minutes, almost like at the dentist. Then they lance it with a knife and dab up the blood. Once they lance it they then stich it up usually with disolving stiches. Now comes the fun part. I, a 43 year old male walks around wearing a sanitary napkin so I don't bleed thru my clothes for about two days. Funny thought, my dear friend lives upstairs and is a 26 year old female and she ran out of sanitary napkins one day at 11pm and knocked on my door and asked to have one of mine which she knows i keep on hand incase. So that gave us something to talk about sometimes to other people. Hemme's, well it is nature and I don't mind talking about them to other people.Well, let's see now, i have IBS and my biggest problem is G (gas) not C or D so you can imagine the pain I go thru after surgery. Also each time you go to the bathroom (#2) you have to take a bath, oh what I would give for a Biday (spelling). There is no way you can clean yourself sufficiently enough after a BM without taking a bath. So you really have to spend a few days at home. Then for two days i walk around like I have a pole up my Butt. it takes about 2 days to really feel relief. My problem is that pain killers do not help me, they just make me tired so I like taking Advils, problem is that Advils promote bleeding so clotting is much more difficult from the surgery. but I cheat. The last time I had surgery the stiches where rapped around part of my butt that was actually squeezing some skin and i knew from my experience from the first time that something was not right. After two days i called the doctor and explained to the nurse that something did not seem right. She said to give it over the weekend. BIG mistake, I was in pain over the entire weekend and was camped out at his office door Monday morning when they opened saying, cut the stiches!!!! Well he did and it instantly felt better.The stiches had been in there long enough so he did not have to restich me again.So as I said Anxious, your system will tell you that IT IS TIME!! If your doctor said they are there but nothing to worry about then that is probably the case. If you start to feel more and more discomfort then I would return or just go to a protologist and let him/her look at it. But just me, if he/she says it should be lanced, TRUST THAT SUGGESTION and just do it right then and there. Thombosus can act up over night to the point where it is totally unbarable!! and you will wish you just had the surgery and got it over with.HEY, ANY OTHER QUESTIONS, JUST FIRE AWAY!! Mark


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Donna, I know exactly what you are talking about. I call them "butt cramps". Mine usually wake me up in the morning with severe cramping in my rectum, lower abdomen and vagina, or they happen after a particularly bad bout of diarrhea. They are killers. Usually have to soak in a hot tub or just walk them off. They usually last about 15-45 minutes. I have found nothing that helps other than taking a washcloth as hot as I can stand and pressing it into the perineum as hard as I can. Sorry I don't have an answer for you as to what they are.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

The medical term for sharp fleeting rectal pain is Proctalgia Fugax - the subject has come up a few times on this board.It's not uncommon in IBS patients, nor apparently, in the rest of the population as well.It's due to muscle spasm (surprise) and although very painful it's generally benign.


----------

